

You can't JavaScript under pressure - dhruvbhatia
http://games.usvsth3m.com/javascript-under-pressure/

======
codez
This is cool!.

3:57 for me. I implemented the last one so it would parse integers as well and
was like stuck for a moment because I was getting 12 when it should've been 3.

------
ajuc
6 minutes, 54 seconds for all 5 levels.

Nica game. I liked the syntax highlithing and the whole editing experience -
for a web editor it was great.

------
ahuth
12 minutes and 45 seconds.

Trying to remember how you find a regex match in Javascript slowed me up.

~~~
ajuc
I never needed regexes there? I wonder if the questions are the same for
everybody?

~~~
codez
I can only imagine it was used for maybe extracting the filename extensions
but the alternative is to simply use indexOf and substr.

~~~
ajuc
I did split(".")

------
nkrba
Really fun. Especially the last one.

------
acjohnson55
6:20 for me. Kind of fun!

